# Chicken Tetrazzini



## Traveler (Sep 23, 2018)

Recipe: CHICKEN TETRAZZINI

3/4 lb. chicken breasts, boneless, skinless, cubed
1/4 lb  ham steak, cubed
3 tblsp butter
2 cups crimini mushrooms, sliced
2 lg clove garlic, minced
2 can cream of mushroom soup
2 cups milk 
1/2  cup cream
1/4 tsp ground white pepper
salt to taste
3 oz Amontillado Sherry
--------------------------------------------------------------------
grated mozzarella cheese
spaghetti pasta

1.)  melt 1 TBLSP butter in saute pan
2.) Add sliced muchrooms, saute until wilted and mushrooms have given up their juices. Set aside
3.) Melt 2 TBLSP butter in lg wide saute/frying pan.
4.) Add chicken cubes, saute until well done
5.) Add ham cubes and minced garlic to chicken 
6.) Add 2 can mushroom soup and 1 cup milk. stir well.
7.) Add sauted mushrooms and cream
8.) Add white pepper and sherry. Simmer 12 minutes. Set aside while cooking spaghetti pasta.
9.) When pasta is al dente, remove and drain well.
10.) Place individual portions of pasta in medium size serving boats.
11.) laddle chicken and sauce over pasta. being sure to add a little extra sauce.
12.) Generously sprinkle mozzarella over chicken and pasta.
13.) Run under broiler until cheese melts and turns a light golden brown.

Serve immediately.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 23, 2018)

Thanks for this recipe and I know we will love it. I'll be cutting it in half for the two of us and I love using my pretty individual casseroles for something like this.
I'm all set with the Amontillado Sherry.
Thanks again for sharing, Traveler.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Sep 23, 2018)

Adding a little ham to the recipe makes this dish sound really good.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 23, 2018)

Thanks, Traveler.  Since Thanksgiving is coming up soon, I'm saving this to hopefully sub turkey leftovers for the chicken.  Sounds really good!


----------



## Traveler (Sep 23, 2018)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Adding a little ham to the recipe makes this dish sound really good.



I happen to use "Cook's" brand ham steak. I cut some of it up into chunks 

1/2 X 1/2 X 1/2 inch. Any smaller and it gets lost in the sauce.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 24, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Recipe: CHICKEN TETRAZZINI
> 
> 3/4 lb. chicken breasts, boneless, skinless, cubed
> 1/4 lb  ham steak, cubed
> ...


 Wow! There's a blast from the past! I haven't had Tetrazzini since a wine bar which was in the village around 30 years ago. It was my favourite. 

Definitely going to have a go at this.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 24, 2018)

I'm sorry to have to say it, but tettrazini anything makes my skin crawl. Too many bad backpacking dinners of it.

Having said that, if that's all that was available, one please.
17 extra sherrys as well.


----------



## Traveler (Sep 25, 2018)

buckytom said:


> I'm sorry to have to say it, but tettrazini anything makes my skin crawl. Too many bad backpacking dinners of it.
> 
> Having said that, if that's all that was available, one please.
> 17 extra sherrys as well.



Well, my goodness. What do you expect from a dehydrated backpacking "dinner" ?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 26, 2018)

I' m not supposed to use canned soups anymore do to kidney issues.  But, a homemade mushroom soup, using cream and water, diced button, and crimini mushrooms, and some wild shaggy meins, if avaialble, would make a fantastic tetrazini.  I might add just a little Trinidad Maruga Skorpion pepper to it as well.  Of course, again due to kidney issues, I'd have to leave out the ham.  This sounds like something I could make easy enough.  Thanks for the inspiration.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 26, 2018)

Chief, the chicken tetrazzini I've had and made had no ham or pork products at all. I don't think you'll miss it. It's still a very tasty dish.


----------



## Traveler (Sep 26, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Chief, the chicken tetrazzini I've had and made had no ham or pork products at all. I don't think you'll miss it. It's still a very tasty dish.



Nor are you likely to ever find any with ham, I invented that addition.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 27, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Nor are you likely to ever find any with ham, I invented that addition.


Ah, well, there you go [emoji2]


----------

